# Guess I'm going to have to get serious about hog huntiing



## ripplerider (Aug 7, 2017)

Cause thats about all there is left to hunt in my stomping grounds. I scouted a new area for me yesterday I love to explore new places abd this ones been on my list for years. It's big country;  the tops about 4000 feet high with long pretty ridges about 3300 to 3500. I have never seen anyone parked on the paved road side of it. Theres a forest service road that winds along the other side of it but never gains much elevation.

 This place was absolutely torn up with hog sign. From the F.S. road which looked like you'd ran a tractor tiller down it all the way to the top. There were big bare spots up top that looked like they'd been dusting themselves like turkeys and grouse do. Didnt see one solitary bit of old buck sign. A few deer tracks real high. Not even that much bear sign though I know they're in there. I did find a pile of scat as big as a dinner plate but it was old. I think the bears are down in the corn field right now but they'll be back when the acorns drop. Didnt bring my binocs so I couldnt tell what the acorn crop was gonna be like. I saw very few grapes though.
 I am here to tell you, the hogs have about took over the mountains. Theyre everywhere i go. Yall come up here and kill a passel of them. They'll be legal to hunt in about a week and I'm going to try to kill as many as I can. It wont do any good but it'll make me feel better. Oh yeah, when I got back to the vehicle I heard something growling at me. Looked and there was a mama coon with four  young'uns climbing a poplar across the road. She growled at me till I left. They were pretty poor looking.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Aug 7, 2017)

I try to stay after them mountain pigs most all small game season. Good luck!


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks for the report.......I know its a bummer if your looking for Deer Sign, but nothing is better eatin out there in the woods than a big ole fat pig!!

Or a little fat pig


----------

